# Installed Headunit now my airbag light flashes



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I installed an aftermarket head unit in my 07 Sentra SE-R Spec V. I bought a metra display retention kit (nird-01) so I could keep the factory lcd panel above the factory radio. After getting everything hooked up last night I noticed this morning that my airbag light was flashing. I know this means it has malfunctioned, but why would changing the radio affect this. The airbag light that is flashing is between the gauges and I'm assuming it is the driver side airbag.

any thoughts?


----------



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Found a fix.

flashing blinking airbag warning light - Nissan Forums: Nissan Altima Forum


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

i just recently got a 7' indash in my 08 sentra spec v but they didnt have the adapter for the led screed on top so i left it off for a while plus all i would have on it now would be " Trip info and temp." i dont really have use for it. i got weather on my PDA and i know how much gas i got left on my car ... i got used to my car so that helps lol who ever has a B16 sentra i will say this "If you have a double din stock stereo DO NOT let the audio shops fool you when they say "You need a adaptor for your stereo" they said that to me i was like mother fucker you got to be shitting me. i knew it was bull shit but people actually belive them. now i got a kick azz indash with a loud azz sound sytem so loud that when it thumps my mirror goes down hahaha


----------

